# DIY ejuice bottles



## storm

Hi guys,

I just wanted to find out if anyone knows where I can get dropper bottler (glass or plastic) In Cape town or online... I have been to all the pharmacies,even Dischem and they all look at me as if I am talking a foreign language :/ 

Need it for my juices I am making.... running out fast

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## free3dom

storm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to find out if anyone knows where I can get dropper bottler (glass or plastic) In Cape town or online... I have been to all the pharmacies,even Dischem and they all look at me as if I am talking a foreign language :/
> 
> Need it for my juices I am making.... running out fast
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 21024



Hi there @storm 

VapeMob sells needle tip bottles (they are in Cape Town and has a walk in store) which you can find online here 
Very convenient for storage as well as filling 

You can also get glass dripper bottles from SkyBlue Vaping - the site seems to be having a few issues right now, should be sorted soon. 

If you want, come introduce yourself in this thread, and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## storm

free3dom said:


> Hi there @storm
> 
> VapeMob sells needle tip bottles (they are in Cape Town and has a walk in store) which you can find online here
> Very convenient for storage as well as filling
> 
> You can also get glass dripper bottles from SkyBlue Vaping - the site seems to be having a few issues right now, should be sorted soon.
> 
> If you want, come introduce yourself in this thread, and enjoy the forum



Thanks free3dom. I know about VapeMob  hehe I start work there tomorrow.... they didn't have any stock last week. 
Looking for a place that sells in bulk... I have found places like alibaba.com but I don't know if I trust them, even fasttech. Maybe I should look at pharmaceutical companies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

storm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to find out if anyone knows where I can get dropper bottler (glass or plastic) In Cape town or online... I have been to all the pharmacies,even Dischem and they all look at me as if I am talking a foreign language :/
> 
> Need it for my juices I am making.... running out fast
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 21024


Hi @storm ! Welcome here!
I bought some bottles from Westpac which are a plastics supply store.
Maybe have a look at plastics supply stores as well. They are very cheap.


----------



## shaunnadan

Hey @storm 

I buy my bottles from Westpack. 

They have plastic dripper bottles in 5ml , 20ml and 30ml options . 

I also get the medical glass bottles (dark brown) for storage and steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## storm

shaunnadan said:


> Hey @storm
> 
> I buy my bottles from Westpack.
> 
> They have plastic dripper bottles in 5ml , 20ml and 30ml options .
> 
> I also get the medical glass bottles (dark brown) for storage and steeping



Thanks so much! will have a look


----------



## storm

TylerD said:


> Hi @storm ! Welcome here!
> I bought some bottles from Westpac which are a plastics supply store.
> Maybe have a look at plastics supply stores as well. They are very cheap.



Thanks so much! would you be able send me a link please?


----------



## shaunnadan

http://www.westpacklifestyle.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## storm

shaunnadan said:


> http://www.westpacklifestyle.co.za/



i can't seem to find it on their website


----------



## shaunnadan

I don't think they have it listed. Il go dig in the cupboards for a bottle and take a pic 

Here are some other places based on a different thread 

http://www.mocopack.co.za/plastic_bottles.html

http://www.dalgen.co.za/pages/4765/plastic-dropper-bottles

Haven't used them though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

@storm I get all mine from Bonpak in Diep River they have a walk in showroom and are happy to sell direct to the public in any quantity. Here is a link to their site http://www.bonpak.co.za and here is their product catalogue http://www.bonpak.co.za/CopyForProofCat2.6.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## storm

Danny said:


> @storm I get all mine from Bonpak in Diep River they have a walk in showroom and are happy to sell direct to the public in any quantity. Here is a link to their site http://www.bonpak.co.za and here is their product catalogue http://www.bonpak.co.za/CopyForProofCat2.6.pdf


Awesome!! Thank you so much!!  very close to me


----------



## LandyMan

shaunnadan said:


> I don't think they have it listed. Il go dig in the cupboards for a bottle and take a pic
> 
> Here are some other places based on a different thread
> 
> http://www.mocopack.co.za/plastic_bottles.html
> 
> http://www.dalgen.co.za/pages/4765/plastic-dropper-bottles
> 
> Haven't used them though


I use Moco Packaging for the shop's 30 ml bottles.


Danny said:


> @storm I get all mine from Bonpak in Diep River they have a walk in showroom and are happy to sell direct to the public in any quantity. Here is a link to their site http://www.bonpak.co.za and here is their product catalogue http://www.bonpak.co.za/CopyForProofCat2.6.pdf


I use Bonpak for the 5 ml sample bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

shaunnadan said:


> I don't think they have it listed. Il go dig in the cupboards for a bottle and take a pic
> 
> Here are some other places based on a different thread
> 
> http://www.mocopack.co.za/plastic_bottles.html
> 
> http://www.dalgen.co.za/pages/4765/plastic-dropper-bottles
> 
> Haven't used them though


I got a bunch of bottles from Dalgen last week, they're super cheap  Just down the road from me here in Durban North

Reactions: Like 1


----------

